# Pressemeldung Balzer: Neuer Lengrekord in Norwegen



## Anglerboard-Team (14. Mai 2007)

Pressemeldung Balzer

*Neuer norwegischer Rekord: Leng von 40,00 Kilo
*







Auf ihrer Norwegentour 2007 knackte das Team „Angler-Treff Itzehoe“ den norwegischen Rekord mit einem Leng von 40.00 Kilo!
Fänger Bernd Blättrich (links) ist überglücklich über seinen Ausnahmefang.
Der Fisch biss um 20.50 Uhr auf das Naturködersystem "Leng/Lumb Spezial mit Blitzlicht", dass Hitra Jürgen Boucher (Hitra Tourist) exklusiv für BALZER entwickelt hat.

„Der Einsatz eines Vorfachs mit eingebautem Blitzlicht erhöhte die Ausbeute auf Leng und andere Grundfische erheblich bei Angeltiefen jenseits der 100m“, so Reiner Niese. Als absolut verlässlich im kräftezehrenden Drill erwies sich die Naturköderrute 40/Travel von Balzer aus der Serie „Edition 71° North IM-12“ 

Angelgerätehändler Reiner Niese aus Itzehoe fährt schon seit Jahren mit seinem Team nach Hitra und konnte selbst schon so manchen Traumfisch landen 

Auch sonst bietet Reiner Niese den Anglern in seinem 450 qm großen Fachmarkt eine riesige Auswahl an Angelgeräten und organisiert Busreisen und zahlreiche Angelveranstaltungen.

Der Rekordfisch wird komplett präpariert und erhält in seinem Laden einen Ehrenplatz – sicherlich eine große Attraktion für alle Besucher.

Der Fang wurde auf einer kürzlich geeichten Waage in einer Fischfabrik auf Hitra gewogen und bestätigt.


----------



## Stutenandy (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung Balzer: Neuer Lengrekord in Norwegen*

Welch ein schöner Fisch. Da kann man dem Fänger nur gratulieren. Wirklich ein Traumfisch :k:k:k


----------



## MrTom (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung Balzer: Neuer Lengrekord in Norwegen*

Man sollte noch erwähnen, dass der Fänger eine Schiesser Feinripp von H+M trug und seine Nägel im Kosmetikstudio-Bertram machen lässt. Mal im Ernst-traumhafter Fisch, aber wenn ich Werbung schauen will mach in den Fernseher an.
mfg Thomas


----------



## Kunze (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung Balzer: Neuer Lengrekord in Norwegen*

Hallo!

Petri Heil. :m #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung Balzer: Neuer Lengrekord in Norwegen*



> Man sollte noch erwähnen, dass der Fänger eine Schiesser Feinripp von H+M trug und seine Nägel im Kosmetikstudio-Bertram machen lässt. Mal im Ernst-traumhafter Fisch, aber wenn ich Werbung schauen will mach in den Fernseher an.
> mfg Thomas


Pressemeldungen werden eben veröffentlicht wie sie reinkommen........


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung Balzer: Neuer Lengrekord in Norwegen*

Davon ab:
Petri Heil!!!


----------



## Dorschgreifer (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung Balzer: Neuer Lengrekord in Norwegen*

Werbung hin, Werbung her, auf jeden Fall ein super Fisch.

Letztes Jahr hatte sie sogar noch einen etwas längeren Leng, aber nicht daran gedacht, dass es ein Rekordleng sein könnte und vor dem Wiegen schon ausgenommen, der hatte über 36 KG.

Die haben ein Händchen für schöne Fische.


----------



## MrTom (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung Balzer: Neuer Lengrekord in Norwegen*



> Werbung hin, Werbung her, auf jeden Fall ein super Fisch.


Hab nie was anderes gesagt, ein dickes Petri dem Fänger#6 
mfg Thomas


----------



## sfischi (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung Balzer: Neuer Lengrekord in Norwegen*

Ein riesiges Petri dem glücklichem Fänger,#6

hoffe aber das der Rekord schon nächste Woche fällt wenn wir ins gelobte Land fahren#a


----------



## tidecutter (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung Balzer: Neuer Lengrekord in Norwegen*

wow, wat fürn fisch! strammer treckerschlauch! glückwunsch na den fänger.

P.S.:hab genug vorfächer! trotzdem danke!


----------



## heinzi (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung Balzer: Neuer Lengrekord in Norwegen*



MrTom schrieb:


> Man sollte noch erwähnen, dass der Fänger eine Schiesser Feinripp von H+M trug
> 
> superrrr :q :vik:


----------



## norgefisherman (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung Balzer: Neuer Lengrekord in Norwegen*

Glückwunsch zu dem super Fang, ist wirklich ein suuuper Fisch.
Ab 18.05 fange ich den Bruder oder die Schwester
ich hoffe ich finde die Wohnung in der der Rest der Familie wohnt.
Ich habe die Reise selbst organisiert, angle mit noname Gerät, selbstgebundenen Vorfächern, trage Unterwäsche von C&A und werde als Köder Salami von Lidl oder Aldi verwenden
Ich hoffe der Leng ,
merkt es nicht.
Dem Fänger noch mal von ganzem Herzen herzlichen Glückwunsch

nfm


----------



## Brassenwürger (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung Balzer: Neuer Lengrekord in Norwegen*

Ach du Schei###, was für´n Monster! Ich wusste gar nicht, das Balzer - Gerät sowas aushält|rolleyes


----------



## NorbertF (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung Balzer: Neuer Lengrekord in Norwegen*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Ach du Schei###, was für´n Monster! Ich wusste gar nicht, das Balzer - Gerät sowas aushält|rolleyes




haha  Ja das hat mich auch überrascht.


----------



## Big Fins (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung Balzer: Neuer Lengrekord in Norwegen*

Dickes Petri zu diesem geilen Fisch.
aber nun keine Zeit mehr hab und Vorfach mit Blitzlicht kaufen muß...|supergri


----------



## Nauke (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung Balzer: Neuer Lengrekord in Norwegen*

Klasse Brocken und dem Fänger ein dickes Petri Heil, zumal es wohl auch nicht
sein erster Großleng war.#6 

Zur Werbung gabs schon die passenden Kommentare:vik:


----------

